# Hi from Scotland =)



## LauraN (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi there,

Been keeping and breeding mice since last May or so and saw this forum and thought I'd join up  Some really useful information and from what I've read some really friendly people.

I breed mice as feeders mainly but sell a lot to people as pets. Never realised how desirable mice were which can only be a good thing  Still building up my mouse stock and should hopefully have everything well established by February if all goes to plan.

Cheers,
Laura


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya.............


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Welcome, yes we are a friendly bunch of people  
Get some pics up of your mice soon, we'd love to them!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## LauraN (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'll go see if I can post some piccies of the mice just now


----------



## geo_855 (Dec 24, 2008)

hey laura welcome to the forum its me rep1 from other site


----------

